# guikit???



## biquette64 (4 Décembre 2005)

j'ai télécharger un thème et il arrive en .guikit et je pe pas l'ouvrir.Avec quelle logiciel je pourrai l faire?


----------



## AuGie (4 Décembre 2005)

Merci de lire : Tutorial


----------



## arno1x (4 Décembre 2005)

biquette64 a dit:
			
		

> j'ai télécharger un thème et il arrive en .guikit et je pe pas l'ouvrir.Avec quelle logiciel je pourrai l faire?


Salut
il te faut ShapeShifter pour pouvoir utiliser un .guikit, dont voilà le lien et il te faudra installer aussi application echancer d'abord.
http://www.unsanity.com/products/


----------

